# Trip to Honduras, A lot of fish pictures!!!!



## lopez_316us (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi guys,

It's been awhile since I posted something, but this time I got something interesting to show you. Recently I went to Honduras for a couple weeks and I went fishing in a small river that goes through my family farm. Since I was a kid I just to go there all the time to catch some fish and now that I'm in the hobby I want to share some pictures with you.

The river shows black water characteristics, there is a lot of wood under water, so it make me think that the PH is low. Water is yellowish and is not really deep. Anyway, I not really good writing so lest bla bla bla and here a the pics.

Feel free to ask any question and I hope you guys would help to identify this fish.

Here we go:

Here are some pictures of the river





































Here is some vegetation

around







the river

And now the fun. This fish look to me like a tetra. What do you guys think?








































































































































This other fish look like a cichlids to me, but what do you guys think?




































































































This is some catfish, don't know the ID























































And here some shrimp and crabs






















































































































I hope you guys like it and please fell free to ask any question.

Best,


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

Are those freshwater crabs? That is so cool! I wish we could have cute little guys like that in the US!


----------



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

Yea those little crabs are awesome! What kind are they?


----------



## J.B. (Sep 4, 2010)

The first fish you have shown there is indeed a tetra...it is a Buenos Aires Tetra, _Hyphessobrycon anisitsi_. The second is definitely a cichlid, maybe Cryptoheros cutteri, but I'm certainly not positive about that. I haven't a clue on the catfish or crabs.

Seems like a neat trek you had, I could probably spends hours, upon hours wandering around there looking at the flora and catching some the fauna available in that river.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

J.B. said:


> The first fish you have shown there is indeed a tetra...it is a Buenos Aires Tetra, _Hyphessobrycon anisitsi_. QUOTE]
> 
> and that proves that even fish goes out on a vacation! lol, (bs as, argentina-tetra)
> 
> so many things hanging around in that little stream!! very cool pictures, does it feed to a bigger river? thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Leslie (Aug 17, 2010)

Insanley JEALOUS!!! Thats sooo cool. Id love to be able to go somewhere like that.


----------

